# Boston Acoustics HD-10?



## VolkswagenFox

Are these any good? I have the opportunity to get them for under a $100 and was wondering if they are a good buy. I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to speakers so any help is appreciated.


----------



## infinitesymphony

I have a pair of HD-9 speakers, which are very similar to the HD-10s--the only difference is the size of the passive radiator. The HD line-up wasn't top-of-the-line when it was made (1989-1994), but they are decent speakers. You could do far worse for under $100/pair. The HD-10 was the top of the HD line and it originally sold for $440/pair MSRP.

 Most current Boston Acoustics speakers use their metal domed VR tweeter, whereas these use the older soft dome style, which is considerably mellower and less extended in the treble. The bass is a little light; as with most bookshelves, you'll probably want a subwoofer.

 My HDs have a somewhat unique sound signature that I haven't heard from a lot of speakers. Sort of "punchy." Definitely give them a try if they're in your budget.

 What kind of amplifier will you be using to drive them?


----------



## VolkswagenFox

I am using a Technics SU-Z150 amplifier.


----------



## soundboy

The Boston HD series and the subsequent CR series all use soft-dome tweeters. The CR series was just discontinued. 

 I also purchased the HD8 when the original CR series came out. Boston always make a good sounding speaker without charging an arm and a leg.


----------



## invisiblegun

Sorry dunnno


----------



## infinitesymphony

*invisiblegun*, I'm noticing a trend with your posts. Most of them are three words or less, and the majority of them don't serve any purpose. For example, if someone asks a question on a forum and you don't know the answer, you don't have to post a response informing the OP that you can't offer any help or advice. It just looks like you're trying to increase your post count without actually contributing to discussion.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VolkswagenFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using a Technics SU-Z150 amplifier._

 

From what I can tell, that's a 2 x 30 watt integrated amplifier. The HD-10s are sensitive enough that they should have no trouble being driven by it. However, you might want to consider getting something with more power sooner or later to open up the sound... I went from a 2 x 45 watt integrated amplifier to a mid-fi receiver and the difference was impressive.


----------



## Lonfident

Yes. In general, BA speakers are very good


----------



## VolkswagenFox

Thanks for the info everyone. Problem is, something has come up, and I can't spend money on speakers right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I'll have to let that deal go.


----------



## threelegduck

nOoooooooooooooooOOOOoooooooo!   what did you end up doing???


----------

